# Bobcats Game Discussion December 26-January



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mon 26 vs Milwaukee  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Wed 28 vs Miami  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Fri 30 vs Orlando  7:00pm SSO-CHA








*January*
________
Sun 01 @ Miami 6:00pm SSO-CHA








Tue 03 @ Cleveland 7:00pm SSO-CHA








Wed 04 @ New York 7:30pm SSO-CHA








Fri 06 vs Atlanta  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Sat 07 @ Indiana 7:00pm SSO-CHA








Mon 09 @ New York 7:30pm SSO-CHA








Tue 10 vs Houston  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Thu 12 @ Atlanta 7:30pm SSO-CHA








Fri 13 vs Detroit  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Sat 14 vs Golden State  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Mon 16 vs Cleveland  2:00pm SSO-CHA








Tue 17 @ Orlando 7:00pm SSO-CHA








Sat 21 @ Chicago 8:00pm SSO-CHA








Sun 22 @ New Jersey 6:00pm SSO-CHA








Tue 24 vs New York  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Wed 25 @ Washington 7:00pm SSO-CHA








Fri 27 @ Philadelphia 7:00pm SSO-CHA








Sat 28 vs Washington  7:00pm SSO-CHA








Tue 31 @ LA Lakers 10:30pm SSO-CHA


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only questions I have about this team is whether or not our organization is competent enough to tank effectively. At first I was thinking that we would be horrendous, then I remembered that we have to be even more horrendous than the rest of the teams in the East. So we might even **** it up so badly that we bumble our way into the last spot in the playoffs just because so many other teams are sucking either by plan or because they just suck. Seems more likely that we win just enough games to end up drafting between six and ten.

I guess we should probably trade DJ and Pryzbilla for picks or something while we are at it. No reason we should not let Kemba start whether or not he is good enough and he might not be able to beat out DJ in a fair competition. There's not much on this roster that matters in the long term, so we could trade Thomas as well. Probably not much we could get for anyone we have. I guess that if the Lakers had anything we needed they would probably like DJ and Pryzbilla, but they don't have anything we need.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Stoked for Biyombo and Walker to get some NBA minutes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm at the game right now watching bimbo and maggette warm up. Bimbo is trying some weird left hand hooks. He should be as useful as tyrus thomas. 

Bobcats really suck. Reggie Williams should strive to get 18 ppg.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Id like to come in here and make fun of you guys for picking up maggette, but that guy always drops 20 on us... and he does it so annoyingly


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If he drops 20 tonight it will be a 3rd of the bobcats total. It's him, Augustine, walker and diaw.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Fun game to watch, Walker looked good aside from his shot not dropping, when he settles in he's got the chance to be a nice player.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was the most enjOyable bobcats game I've been to in 4 years. Henderson really sparked that comeback, and who really surprised me is Byron Mullens. He shot very well and has great hands. Oh and how about Livingston outplaying jack?

Ton of kemba jerseys already. Give the lakers Augustine please.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We will take Gasol or Bynum for DJ. I am sure we can figure out a way to make the salary work.

Henderson played a great game tonight. He seems to have picked right back up from where he was at the end of last season. I guess he's going to be our best player when you figure in all of the things that he does well. I would really like to see him get some credit from the refs for how good he is defensively.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I was shocked when I heard DJ White was in the starting lineup, especially since I'm from IU. I'd forgotten he was still in the league, and he still had a solid game.

Boris Diaw looks even bigger than last season. He almost had a triple-double tonight and he's a really nice guy to have on the floor.

Augustin and Henderson both looked really good, by far the best guys on the team. Kemba had a rough start but he's very poised for a rookie and the 'Cats will eventually have to trade Augustin. For this year, though, that's a very good PG rotation.

Aisde from BJ Mullens, who was stroking jumpers, the Bobcats' bench was worthless. Biyombo, Diop, Carroll, and Brown were all terrible, and I'm sure the Bobcats' lack of effective size will hurt them this season.

Overall, very impressive performance and I was pleasantly surprised by the comeback after Paul Silas for sure chewed them out. This is still going to be a horrible season for Charlotte, but hopefully the young guys develop and Kemba learns how to run an offense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ah1CVgB95XAVePvEMAx3Lqu8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcatsprepareforheat

DJ says he hopes to play against the Heat. He sprained his ankle at the very end of the Bucks game when he was getting fouled, someone stepped on him I think.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Diaw at center is okay so long as he does not have to guard a real center...Jackass should have made Howard matchup with him, but he had a very poor game. This game was horrendous compared to the other two, never seemed like we were in the flow of it and we gave up a lot of open shots. Of course this looked like a team that could do a much better job of tanking tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn this team is terrible and they aren't any fun to watch either


----------

